# Le Mans and Nurburgring Trips - Thread Closed



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

As a private initiative I'm organising a rather nifty pair of International Events that will run sequentially in June:

*Trip A - Le Mans 24 Hours 2007 - 13th to 17th June *

Broadly, I will lead a group to the Audi Events 5-Star camp site at Le Mans, departing Wednesday evening 13th June, (or Fraser leading the second wave on Thursday 14th June) and departing Le Mans Sunday afternoon on the 17th. Those going back to the UK could head up to The Channel with Fraser (Yogibear). Those of you that may be interested in combining the Le Mans trip with the NÃ¼rburgring Trip will cut across France with me to rendezvous with Trip B lead by Mark (MK1-TT) at Reims. Details of this Le Mans trip we be posted shortly on a separate thread.

Please note that it is my understanding that for this year onwards, Audi will be discouraging Audi owners from taking non-Audi vehicles into the site compound.

*Trip B - The NÃ¼rburgring - Sunday 17th - Tues 19th June *

The plan is for you to rendezvous with Mark at a hotel near the chosen crossing Sunday morning or early afternoon. Mark will lead you to the rendezvous with Trip A at for an overnight stop aT Reims Sunday evening. Monday morning the combined crews head to the Ring aririving early afternoon. We will have until 7.30pm to put in as many circuits as you wish to. We will then stay the night at a hotel near to the Ring, leaving for the UK Tuesday morning for an afternoon crossing of The Channel.

For more information on The Ring, take a look at:

http://www.nuerburgring.de/1_nuerburgri ... x.html?L=1

So there you have it: 2 trips and 3 choices!

Trip A - Le Mans

Trip B - NÃ¼rburgring

Trip C - Le Mans and NÃ¼rburgring combined.

Hopefully, those of you that have already posted will still be interested in at least one of these trips.

Please post replies indicating that you are either: still interested and which trip(s) you wish to join; or that you are no longer interested.

Those originally interested in the Nurburgring trip:

TThriller
Mk1-TT + 2
BaggieBoy
ScoTTy
djtimodj
RichT
TTej
MikeyB + 1
K
ResB
phodge +1
Mr L
r14n
wallsendmag 
KevtoTTY

Total: 15 + 4 = 19!!

I don't have a problem with non-TT interests tagging along on Trip B to Nurburgring, it will boost the numbers and make the trip more interesting, but Audi Events are limiting their compound to Audi vehicles only. That doesnt mean that non-Audi vehicles can't make their own arrangements to camp elsewhere at Le Mans but travel with us!

Dave (TThriller) - TTOC International Events Rep 
Fraser (Yogibear) - TTOC West Midlands Rep 
Mark (MK1-TT) - Ring Trip Deputy

ps. If you have any quieries that you don't wish to post publically, please PM me.
_________________


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Dave

I'd really like to go but Â£800 is a bit steep for me :?

Do you think we could rustle up a group of forum members and make our own way there for a day at the Ring?

I'd be happy to help with the arrangements.

I'm sure we could do it for less.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

MK1-TT said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> I'd really like to go but Â£800 is a bit steep for me :?
> 
> ...


Yes, I thought the fee was somewhat higher than it would actully cost to run.

With the official SpeedBall not running this year, I've offered to organise a Mini-SpeedBall, much along the lines of N700.

http://www.warwickphotography.co.uk/for ... .php?t=315

Nutts isnt at all keen for me to include non-TT cars to make up the numbers to make an event worthwhile using TTOC resources, so DIY looks like the way to go. Or to tack on to some other event like N700.

Approx costs:

Ferry: Â£60
3 nights accomodation: 3 xÂ£60
Ring Tolls : 4 lap ticket Â£37, 8 lap ticket Â£72

So about Â£280. So adding fuel, food, beers... budget for Â£500.

So lets see what TT-F interest there is. Along with ex-SpeedBaller interest, we might reach critical mass 

Dave


----------



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Dave,
This looks interesting, please let me know when you have more details.
Fits in with my holiday plans for this year, so no problems there.
Al


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I go twice a year. If anyones interested I'll post up the plans when they are drawn up.

It'll be a bit cheaper as well. :wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> I go twice a year. If anyones interested I'll post up the plans when they are drawn up.
> 
> It'll be a bit cheaper as well. :wink:


Please do!!!


----------



## djtimodj (Aug 10, 2005)

I am also very interested in this too!


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Sounds interesting. Something I have always wanted to do.
I look forward to seeing more details 8)


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

So Chaps, what is it to be?

Go with N700?

or TT-F DIY?


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

TT-F DIY for me Dave!

And hopefully on a different date to the N700 as i am on holiday then.

Did you get my PM by the way?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Definatly interested in this, one of my goals of this year is to run the ring, and id love to go with a similar minded group.

TTF DIY i think.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm very interested in this too.

Might have a few tag alongs too, my boss has just purchased a new Carrerra 4 which he wants to 'bed in' 

I'll keep watching the thread for definitive dates, so I can confirm.


----------



## K (Jan 2, 2007)

This sounds great. I have done the Ring a few times both with Circuit Days (in my TT Sport) and alone.......

CD are a good outfit but yes it is possible to do this trip alone, works out a lot cheaper - I would say to go with CD is the better option if you are planning a Ring trip on your own as they have mechanical back up etc should blah blah happen and you need to get trailored home!

So I would reckon - the TT trip is the way to go. I have route cards etc and can recommend the Blau Ecke Hotel in Adenau to stay - great food, great beer, bar stays open until last person leaves, great people running it! Its the place I stay each time I go.

Personally I would recommend trying to get a week day in on the track if poss as at weekends its like whacky races... and beware the AW reg cars as they are the locals and definitely know what they are doing!!

I would be up for this if it goes ahead - and if I can be of any help at all let me know.

:twisted: K

Got to say for those that have not been, the Ring is the ultimate - but not for the fainthearted


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Can I come, not being a TT owner any more? I've had two of them and only recently changed in May last year?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Very interested in this depending on price/dates etc. Hubby wants to run his Evo round the 'ring, so we may have to bring 2 cars!!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

A good point about having a good day on track on a week day. When I did The Ring on the SpeedBall run, it was on a Monday after the weekend runs to Amsterdam and back from Prague, having crossed the channel on Friday morning. *Edit:* So the circuit was quiet and ideal for Nurburgring virgins to feel their way around a very demanding track without being too intimidated.

I'm trying to mitigate everyones draw on their precious "holiday entitlement", thinking originally staying overnight at Dover on a Friday evening afterwork, crossing the Channel early on a Saturday morning and getting to The Ring late afternoon for a few laps. That would leave Sunday for the main track time. That also leaves the option open for some you to run back late Sunday and others to stay another night at The Ring, for a leisurely trip back on Monday. So only either zero or just one day off work.

So running The Ring on a Monday means we would need a diversion for a day or cross on a Sunday, returning Tuesday.

You comments and preferences please?!?!

I stayed at the Dorint Novatel which is within the circuit and room overlook the GP start/finish line. The bar and food is excellent and great vsalue at only about 80 Euros per night. It also has very secure underground parking. Take a peek at:

http://www.nuerburgring.de/4_freizeitto ... x.html?L=1

This does of course depend on availibilty at the time we decide to start booking!

Ferry availibilty can change, so booking as early possible is advisable to secure the booking and to get it at the lowest rate.

Keep the comments coming!

Dave


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Yeah i was also told weekdays are better esp for nuerburgring virgin like myself.

Apparently there are very few days where the ring is open on two consecutive days during the week.

looking forward to this, have spoken to a couple of mates who seem interested.


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Dave

Quite prepared to use a day or two holiday entitlement. Well worth it 

Pleased to see that all makes are welcome. I have a couple of neighbours who would like to tag along (S2000 and a Z350).

Maybe we should avoid the UK school holidays. It's possible people will have holidays booked, ferry may be busier/more expensive, roads south on European mainland may be busier etc.

Cheers

Mark 8)


----------



## AndG (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you Dave  
Depending on date I would like to join you with either the (Z)TT or the Brabus. :lol: 
Andy :twisted:

PS Screwed up my user name, Should be "AndyG" can someone change it :?:


----------



## AndG (Jan 15, 2007)

Dave for info:
Getting to the Nurburgring
There are two ways to get to the 'Ring. The first is to blat along the French and Belgian motorways, which is always the best way to go home. The second is to take a more scenic route, taking in the old circuit of Chimay, before driving through the Ardennes to Spa and then on to the 'Ring.
_
Motorway Route_
From Calais take the A16(E40) towards Dunkerque 
Take the N225 (junction 28) towards Lille. This becomes the A25(E42) 
Keep following the E42 signs through Lille. You will pick up the A27 towards Mons 
Keep following the E42 signs as it joins the A15. Follow it to Liege 
After Liege pick up the A27 south towards Trier. This is still the E42 
Come off the E42 just as the motorway begins outside Prum 
Pick up the D410 towards Gerolstein 
Follow the D410 through Gerolstein to Kelberg and turn left onto the B257 
Follow the signs for the Nurburgring

_The Interesting Route_
From Calais take the A16(E40) towards Dunkerque 
Pick up the A26(E15) towards Reims (NB Toll road) 
Come off at junction 13 and take the N2 north towards Vervins 
Go through Vervins and turn right onto the D963 towards Hirson 
Follow the bypass around Hirson and then turn right onto the D1040 to Chimay 
In Chimay, you have two choices for lunch. 
The first is to turn left at the T-junction in Chimay, and then left again onto the N593. This road is part of the old circuit (the really quick part!) of Chimay. The next village along is Salles which has an excellent friterie on the right hand side as you go through. 
The second is to go into the centre of Chimay. Park in the main square and there is a restaurant - Le Chaudron d'Or - which does the best Paella I've ever had.
After lunch, pick up the N99 to Couvin. 
Turn left in Couvin onto the N5 towards Phillipeville 
Turn right onto the N97 towards Dinant 
Follow the N97 past Ciney and turn right onto the N4 towards Bastogne 
Come off at the next main junction, turning left onto the N939 towards Namoir 
Pick up the N66 at a T-junction and follow it all the way through Stavelot to the outskirts of Malmedy. 
Take the E42 south and follow the motorway to Prum 
Come off and take the D410 through Gerolstein to Kelberg 
Turn left in Kelberg and follow the signs to the Nurburgring


----------



## AndG (Jan 15, 2007)

Furball 7th-14th July 2007. 
Andy


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm definitely up for either of the July dates mentioned so far. This'll be perfect to make up for the fact I can't go to the Isle of Man now (in the TT, still going on the bike in August :twisted: )

Mr L


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

AndG said:


> Thank you Dave
> Depending on date I would like to join you with either the (Z)TT or the Brabus. :lol:
> Andy :twisted:
> 
> PS Screwed up my user name, Should be "AndyG" can someone change it :?:


Welcome to the TT-F Andy, good to see a SpeedBaller on here! First of many I hope 

To change you user name. in the first instance I would suggest "contact" (banner top right) and select "support".

Dave


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

AndG said:


> Dave for info:
> Getting to the Nurburgring
> There are two ways to get to the 'Ring.


Strange I've been at least four differnet ways! :wink:

My normal route is the motorway down past Liege and then come off the motorway to go cross country via Monschau.

It means you get a good motorway blast and a bit of the back roads. The "road from hell" is now repaired (not sure if it's completed yet) but it's a nice route.

It'll be great to see a load of people from this forum go. I've publiced trips on here for about the last 6 years and the uptake is normally minimal. Normally a lot of interest but when it comes to it very few people go.

I'll sit on the side for now and watch with interest. I'm surprised at the price for the Dorint. It seems a lot cheaper than when I last checked.


----------



## AndG (Jan 15, 2007)

scoTTy said:


> AndG said:
> 
> 
> > Dave for info:
> ...


Sorry I should have said there are a zillion ways but here are two 8) 
Andy


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

And for anyone who lives along or north of the M62, the Hull boat is the only way to go........

Hopefully I should get a trip in this year, might even tag along with you lot if it is open to other marques.


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi r14n

Definately open to other marques. A neighbor of mine will be there in his Z350 so you could tag along at the back with him 

Incredible interest in this trip.

Looks like theres going to be quite a turn out.

Should good 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

MK1-TT said:


> Incredible interest in this trip.
> 
> Looks like theres going to be quite a turn out.


Fingers crossed. There's always a lot of interest....until it comes to the crunch (excuse the pun).

Wonder if we can actually get Nutts to come. It seems every year for the last 5 it's clashed with something and I know he REALLY REALLY wants to go. :?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

MK1-TT said:


> Incredible interest in this trip..
> Looks like theres going to be quite a turn out.


I must say, I am really impressed with the level of interest you guy's and gal's have shown.



scoTTy said:


> Fingers crossed. There's always a lot of interest....until it comes to the crunch (excuse the pun)..


I'd be even more impressed if the level of interest was realised for the event.



scoTTy said:


> Wonder if we can actually get Nutts to come. It seems every year for the last 5 it's clashed with something and I know he REALLY REALLY wants to go. :?


With the most likely date at the moment being 14-17th July, there is absolutley no chance of Nutts joining us as his No1 Pet Project will be pre-occuping him for the months before this.

I've looked at the Norfolk Line ferry bookings: we can get out on Sat/Sun, but we can't get back on Tuesday 17th. I'll phone them and see what they can do for us.

Keep watching!!!

Dave


----------



## AndG (Jan 15, 2007)

Out 14/15th, (prefer 15th). back anytime week after is OK with me.

Andy


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Edit: THIS THREAD IS NOW CLOSED AND HAS BEEN REPLACED BY THE THREAD:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=79874

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After further investigation into the "touristenfahrten" dates that offer either a full day, or at least an afternoon on a Monday, I'm finding that July isn't going to work. It's also worth bearing-in-mind that the TTOC Committee have yet to confirm the date of the TT National Event, which is most likely to be early July.

So, after discussions with Mark (MK1-TT), he has kindly offered to be my "Deputy" and lead the Ring event. So now we have a rather nifty pair of International Events that will run sequentially:

*Trip A - Le Mans 24 Hours 2007 - 13th to 17th June *

Broadly, I will lead a group to the Audi Events 5-Star camp site at Le Mans, departing Wednesday evening 13th June, (or Fraser leading the second wave on Thursday 14th June) and departing Le Mans Sunday afternoon on the 17th. Those going back to the UK could head up to The Channel with Fraser (Yogibear). Those of you that may be interested in combining the Le Mans trip with the NÃ¼rburgring Trip will cut across France with me to rendezvous with Trip B lead by Mark (MK1-TT) at Reims. Details of this Le Mans trip we be posted shortly on a separate thread.

*Trip B - The NÃ¼rburgring - Sunday 17th - Tues 19th June *

The plan is for you to rendezvous with Mark at a hotel near the chosen crossing Sunday morning or early afternoon. Mark will lead you to the rendezvous with Trip A at for an overnight stop aT Reims Sunday evening. Monday morning the combined crews head to the Ring aririving early afternoon. We will have until 7.30pm to put in as many circuits as you wish to. We will then stay the night at a hotel near to the Ring, leaving for the UK Tuesday morning for an afternoon crossing of The Channel.

So there you have it: 2 trips and 3 choices!

Trip A - Le Mans

Trip B - NÃ¼rburgring

Trip C - Le Mans and Nurburgring combined.

Hopefully, those of you that have already posted will still be interested in at least one of these trips.

Please post replies indicating that you are either: still interested and which trip(s) you wish to join; or that you are no longer interested.

Dave (TThriller) - TTOC International Events Rep
Fraser (Yogibear) - TTOC West Midlands Rep
Mark (MK1-TT) - Ring Trip Deputy

ps. If you have any quieries that you don't wish to post publically, please PM me.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats just moved into the middle of my holidays


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Great work Dave!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

The second wave plan is as follows but details to be confirmed later:
Travel down Thursday evening to Portsmouth, take the overnight crossing to either Le Harve or Caen then travel down to leMans to arrive around lunchtime Friday.
The return will be to leave the Audi camp Sunday afternoon, travel up to a Nice cheatau about a hour from the docks, sleep over then catch the lunchtime crossing back, to be back at portsmouth around 6ish.

This is only the plan so far based on our experience last year, so its open for change.
So come on lets make a tt show for france to see


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm out of this trip.

I simply can't spend two days getting to the 'ring. I find it frustrating and need to maximise my time there.

Good luck with it. Reims is good for photos :wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> I'm out of this trip.
> 
> I simply can't spend two days getting to the 'ring. I find it frustrating and need to maximise my time there.
> 
> Good luck with it. Reims is good for photos :wink:


Sorry to hear that scoTTY. You could make your own way there directly and meet up with us.

I take it you must live somewhere not far from the South Coast. It's takes me the best part of half a day just ot get to the ports.

The Trip B crew might get to see Reims, but the Le Mans team won't.

Dave


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Put me down for the Nurburgring trip, maybe if ScoTTy is interested in catching the rest up I might do that too, I'm working nights that weekend so it might work out better. Anyway, whatever, I'm definitely going.

Mr L


----------



## AndG (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry, :x Already committed for 17th June. *South West Motor Show*. 8) 
But will be going 9th - 13th August. *Old Timers Grand Prix.* (That is cars not me) :lol: 
Andy :twisted:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

TThriller said:


> I take it you must live somewhere not far from the South Coast. It's takes me the best part of half a day just ot get to the ports.


Not close but not too far. I can be on the Chunnel in 1hr - 1hr30 as it's only about 85 miles all on motorway.

My normal approach is reasonably early start (not too silly mind) so get to France late morning (CET). Then get to the hotel, unload and then catch the evening session ( 17:00< ) to get some sighters/reminders in so that for the subsequent couple of days I'm straight at it. Then come back the morning after (sometimes grabbing a final lap or two first) so I can get to the hyper market on the way back and recoup some of the cost. :wink:

So a four day trip with over 2-2.5 days on the 'ring.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Dave

Please put me down as a probable

Kev


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

The Ring trip sounds nice but I think an afternoon is too little time for a trip just there and back. If combined with the LeMans trip then it would be a great driving/motorsport holiday but for those interested in just visiting the ring , only an afternoon there seems too short (although I did an afternoon there a few years back as part of a longer driving vacation). 
Is there any way an afternoon and the following morning at the 'ring would be possible thus getting a later trip back to the UK from France?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

AndG said:


> Sorry, :x Already committed for 17th June. *South West Motor Show*. 8)
> But will be going 9th - 13th August. *Old Timers Grand Prix.* (That is cars not me) :lol:
> Andy :twisted:


Sorry to hear that Andy  What kind of idiot organises a major motoring event on the same date at the Worlds biggest single motor racing event!!!???!!! A point already made on the SB2006 forum....

Dave


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> The Ring trip sounds nice but I think an afternoon is too little time for a trip just there and back.


I would have to agree with you. But finding consecutive dates has proven to be rather tricky.

Re-checking the calendar, Sunday 17th June is open 08:00 to 19:30. So you and any others that are interested in the extra day could always make your way down there ahead of the rest, particularly if there enough interest for two waves!

Tuesday 19th is only open in the evening.

Dave


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'll have to pass on the Nurburgring unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

phodge said:


> I'll have to pass on the Nurburgring unfortunately. Sorry.


Sorry to hear that Penny, I was rather looking forward to your company on the run across France from Le Mans to The Ring. 

See you at Le Mans though 

Dave


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TThriller said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to pass on the Nurburgring unfortunately. Sorry.
> ...


Yeah, sorry. Hubby wants to take the Evo, which will be difficult if we're at Le Mans in the TT!! So the TT & Le Mans won out.... :wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi All

Mark (MK1-TT) has kindly offered to look after this Nurburgring trip for me so that I may concentrate on the Le Mans trip (Trip A). Mark will be leading the trip across the channel anyway as I can't be in two places at the same time  The plan is for me to join you on this trip at Reims on my way across France from Le Mans to Nurburgring.

In order that Mark can edit the front page to keep it up to date, he has started a new thread:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=79874

Thanks to all of you that have expressed an interest in this trip to The Ring, giving me and Mark the encouragement to develop the trip further.

It would rather good if you would that are still interested would visit Mark's thread and re-affirm your interest.

Cheers

Dave


----------

